# Stories for vampires



## EmoWolf (Jan 28, 2009)

if I were to upload a story for one on the main site, what category would I put it under?
Mind you, its about Alucard.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 28, 2009)

I would say fantasy... or just "all". I am unsure how most people browse the literary works on FA. Myself, I don't specify any browsing conditions and just wade through. So if people are like me, there is no real point making the distinction outside of the submission description.


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 28, 2009)

You can put it under "fantasy," but like Xipoid, I usually don't bother to select categories myself, either when uploading or browsing.  The main one that seems useful on FA is the species one, and that only if there's one main species in the story.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I would say fantasy... or just "all". I am unsure how most people browse the literary works on FA. Myself, I don't specify any browsing conditions and just wade through. So if people are like me, there is no real point making the distinction outside of the submission description.


Oh, do they? And I would've guessed that people narrowed down their search like I did. I suppose I'm picky then. xD
By the way, do you always type like that? Its so formal and refined!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 28, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Oh, do they? And I would've guessed that people narrowed down their search like I did. I suppose I'm picky then. xD
> By the way, do you always type like that? Its so formal and refined!




Such a restriction would have greater sensibility if Fur Affinity included more literature friendly categories, like genre or indicators for short stories versus chapter-based series and whatnot.

This is how I normally speak and type.


----------

